
Ask HN: Resources for returning to Microsoft's stack - codebooks
After many years of largely ignoring Microsoft’s platform, I need to refresh my knowledge. I’ve worked on a few .NET and C++ projects on Windows recently, but I’ve mostly focused on Linux and Java.<p>Does anyone have any non-obvious recommendations for getting up to speed with .NET and Microsoft’s stack&#x2F;platform (specifically C# and ASP.NET)?
======
kogir
Part of why I've always liked the Microsoft stack is that historically they've
always had excellent documentation. (I taught myself C++ with the VS 6
documentation) While not up to their old standard, their current documentation
is still many times better than many open source and new/trendy technologies.

I know you requested non-obvious recommendations, but the fastest way to get
up to speed is literally to read the docs. I'd avoid .NET Core for now and let
things settle first. So [http://www.asp.net/aspnet](http://www.asp.net/aspnet)

C# is close enough to Java that just pretending it is Java will get you 90% of
the way, and reading the ASP.NET docs (in C#) will expose you to enough that
you shouldn't need to study it specifically.

~~~
samfisher83
I agree their documentation is one of the best around.

------
miguelrochefort
The "Microsoft's stack" is quite large.

What problems do you want to solve?

------
codegeek
I suggest looking at
[https://www.pluralsight.com](https://www.pluralsight.com)

Even though premium, they have some of the best stuff when it comes to
Microsoft stack.

